# Hunters flock to our state from all over



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Hunters flock to our state from all over*

Nonresident bird hunters apparently love North Dakota's hunting.

Small-game license sales topped 30,000 last season, while out-of-state hunters bought more than 25,000 waterfowl licenses.

With paper nonresident small-game licenses tallied from all but three counties, license sales for hunting pheasants and sharp-tailed grouse in North Dakota totaled 30,528. Paul Schadewald, NDGFD administrative services division chief, characterized the tardy counties as statistically small ones.

Last year, 29,081 nonresident licenses were sold.

Because nonresidents may buy second, third or even fourth small-game licenses, a head count for visiting hunters isn't available.

With 22,689 nonresident licenses, or almost 75 percent, bought by telephone, on the Internet or from the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's Bismarck office, NDGFD was able to track where the majority of visiting hunters come from.

Although the numbers miss more than 25 percent of visiting upland hunters, "I don't know any reason why those numbers wouldn't be represenatative of the whole group," Schadewald said.

Not surprisingly, 9,503 licenses were sold to Minnesotans, those friendly neighbors to the east who are so upset with some of North Dakota's recent changes in hunting regulations that they sued in federal court, lost, then appealed.

Hunters also visited from the 48 other states, including 201 licenses sold in Alaska and 10 in Hawaii. Five licenses were sold in Washington, D.C.

Ninty-seven Canadians from six provinces also dropped in to enjoy the bounty, with 33 licenses sold in Manitoba and 28 in Ontario.

Two licenses were sold in the United Kingdom, and another license was sold to a New Zealander.

At 2,961, license sales to Wisconsin hunters were second. Michigan hunters formed the third largest contingent, with 1,023 licenses sold. Hawaii and Rhode Island hunters bought the fewest number of licenses, 10 apiece, with Delaware hunters buying 11 licenses.

On the waterfowl side, 25,598 nonresidents bought licenses, with 19,684 opting for the zone license that limited their time in one of two small pieces of duck country to one week. Another 5,914 visiting hunters bought statewide licenses, allowing them to hunt anywhere in the state during their time here.

Nonresident may purchase only one waterfowl license, which provides for a head count on visiting duck and goose hunters. In 2004, 24,375 nonresidents bought waterfowl licenses.

Waterfowl hunters again hailed from every state, and Minnesotans again led the way with 11,470 hunters buying licenses. Wisconsin was second with 5,477 hunters. Michigan's 1,151 hunters was third, and Illinois was fourth with 1,148.

Fewer Canadians, 12, hunted waterfowl in North Dakota, and two hunters in the United Kingdom bought licenses, but, alas, no one from New Zealand.

(Reach outdoor writer *Richard Hinton *at 250-8256 or [email protected];bismarcktribune.com.)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Don't worry as access declines you guys will soon be traveling somewhere else with us. :lol: 
I'll pick up a couple of you on the way through out to federal lands in Montana :wink:

Save hunting bag a guide.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm said:


> Save hunting bag a guide.


Love it Bobm, look what the expanded pheasant range does. And no one had a problem finding birds or a place to hunt.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Actaully that was in jest, I knew that would drag you out of under your rock :lol: :withstupid:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

No one had a problem finding a place to hunt? What are you basing this on? Do mean after they were turned down 10 times and finally were pushed into less than ideal land areas? Or was it the ones that paid to hunt...I would guess they have it the easiest. Or was it the ones that bought land in ND to hunt and then posted it for the remainder of the year? Or was it the PLOTS lands that are over run week after week after week by not only the freelance hunters but by some less than ethical guides that "turn their clients loose" in the afternoon every day?

Yes everyone can find a place to hunt but at what cost and how much trouble?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

g/o said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > Save hunting bag a guide.
> ...


Only if you were willing to open your billfold.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

And pay the game thieves ......never!

And come to think about it shooting car thieves is ok why not game thieves :wink:

Dance G/O dance :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob.....only in fun....is it true what people say....do people really resemble their dogs?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Bob Kellam,

Great info on the number of non-resident Lisc.....I did not know that the zone lisc was so popular. Maybe that is why people are saying the state is over ran with NR. They are only hunting in a small area (not sure of the zone) and that is where most of the R want to hunt......Maybe lower the quota or NR lisc. sales in the zones and make them buy state wide instead....spread out the people (in theroy). The upland lisc is tough. I wish they could break that one down a little more. But like mentioned. Hard since you can buy multiple.

One thing about what the author of that post bugged me....the minnesota part...not all minnesotans were for that law suit....many were against it. It should have just stated the MN governer or goverment....it still lumps us together but when you speak of goverment there are many opinions for or against. I hope people will understand that statement.

Again good article with good info.

Chuck


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

At least the zone buster licenses put $236,500 into more PLOTS

Chuck....so are you saying....eliminate all waterfowl zones and make the license $125 for all non-res.?That would add another $787,000 for PLOTS.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken or Bob K,

How much money did the NR lisc sales put into the plots program? Also what is the average per acre plot payment.

Bob you know why I want this info....To take it to our state and mayber they could see the light about this type of access program.

Thanks in advance if you find the info.

Chuck


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Great question Chuck I can't wait for these guys to answer. :lol: :lol:

Field Hunter and Ken, Tell me can you guys honestly say you are having a hard time finding a place to hunt? Everyone I talk to even on this forum have been telling me how great the pheasant hunting is especially now that it has expanded. If non residents were complaining the Game and Fish would be reporting this and Little Dougie would pee his pants in excitement to report it. Sorry guys its not there.

Bobm, :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not trying to get into a arguement here. I just want facts like this so I can take it to my states repsentative and show them that an access program like plots is a great thing and can fund itself.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Bob.....only in fun....is it true what people say....do people really resemble their dogs?


Why does everybody here think my picture in the avatar is a dog?? :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Field Hunter said:


> No one had a problem finding a place to hunt? What are you basing this on? Do mean after they were turned down 10 times and finally were pushed into less than ideal land areas? Or was it the ones that paid to hunt...I would guess they have it the easiest. Or was it the ones that bought land in ND to hunt and then posted it for the remainder of the year? Or was it the PLOTS lands that are over run week after week after week by not only the freelance hunters but by some less than ethical guides that "turn their clients loose" in the afternoon every day?
> 
> Yes everyone can find a place to hunt but at what cost and how much trouble?


Spot on accurate post!

Thanks FH for a little common sense with the reality of the situation as compared to G/O's spin!

Ryan

.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> Field Hunter and Ken, Tell me can you guys honestly say you are having a hard time finding a place to hunt? Everyone I talk to even on this forum have been telling me how great the pheasant hunting is especially now that it has expanded. If non residents were complaining the Game and Fish would be reporting this and Little Dougie would pee his pants in excitement to report it. Sorry guys its not there.


G/O I'm tellin you. My resident family is having a harder and harder time finding good pheasant fields to access. Yes there are more birds due to all the current factors. With birds everywhere, you can always see and find a bird here or there driving around different areas of the state. MANY birds are bagged each year as they run from a road into a ditch, and the guys jump out to shoot them. They manage to bag a few and deem the day "a success" with a couple birds bagged.

I"m not denying this scenario might be considered success. I think what I'm trying to point out is that in order to find a place to hunt birds in a traditional manner on private unposted land (getting 2-8 guys to walk a corn field for birds for example), is getting almost impossible to do.

Personally although I've done my share of driving around and "ditch hunting", I'd much rather be out the way I USED TO HUNT EVERYDAY. That is I can longer drive around and find an unposted quality field to conduct a proper walking drive. THAT kind of hunting has disappeared with the advent of pressure due to increased NR hunters and G/O's.

The reason this kind of thing isn't reported to the G&F is why would it be? Are they the proper people to b!tch to? Let's say I complained? Who to? Which group within the department? What do I tell them? What should I expect of my complaint? Do they list a complaint contact line?

BTW G/O....FYI to you .... I do mention my continuing disgust with the current situation of affairs to multiple different wardens every year. I stop in their office every year to say hi and catch up. During the course of the conversation, we discuss everything from G/O's, PLOTS, hunting issues etc... Enforcement is well aware of the changes that have occurred. They aren't the ones to complain to. The only effective action we have is to complain to our elected officials in the legislature. The G&F DOES pass this info on to the appropriate committees at the legislature. Politics among those on the committee often has the result of dismissing the information.

Ryan

.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Before the gets into a post about bashing the NR hunter or G/O.

The one thing about this data you have to look at.....How many of the lisc sold to NR (waterfowl and upland) did people buy exactly....Now this is not saying 55,000 NR hunter were in the state....That is a false statement. How many of these NR hunter bought both a waterfowl and upland lisc.

To give a couple of examples:

I know of a group of 6 that have been hunting in ND for years. They buy both a waterfowl and upland. How many other hunters do this?

Also another example. My uncle bought 3 upland lisc and a waterfowl. How many people have done that. ( he lived in ND for 2 months on work).

How many people that live in the western part of MN buy more than one upland lisc? Or the people that live in Northern SD? These are factors you have to look at.

The 25,000 waterfowl you can not argue that fact....but the upland...How many of the 25,000 bought an upland lisc as well?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wonder how many people that post political stuff on here wrote our legislators last session? It seems we know it all but our message doesn't seem to get to the right people.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm sorry Chuck, but this has again gotten out of hand. You did however ask an importatant question but as far as I'm concerned this should be locked. I'm out of here, I enjoyed coming on here and getting into a good debate anymore this has turned into a slander fest.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry Bob Kellam for getting off track.

If you could please get me those Plots questions that I asked earlier would be great for my attempt at opening the eyes of my home state.

Thank you again.

Chuck


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> I'm sorry Chuck, but this has again gotten out of hand. You did however ask an importatant question but as far as I'm concerned this should be locked. I'm out of here, I enjoyed coming on here and getting into a good debate anymore this has turned into a slander fest.


This has gotten out of hand? What? After *1 reply *to your question? :rollin:

I see G/O. As soon as I take your challenge and respond to your post with a well thought out articulate answer, you now want to duck tail and run because you know you can't argue with my response.

Nice tactic. Shall we lock every thread you deem worthy?

You are the original instigator on this thread posing the question. If you ask the question, and start the thread momentum in that direction, should you not expect responses from your challenge? What kind of replies were you expecting?

You were the one challenging FH and Ken as to the quality of hunting. You asked someone to deny their success. I replied. NOW you want it locked up quick? What gives? Yes we have hashed over many of these topics before. Yes maybe even some of the same things will be discussed again. That is what message boards are all about. You see G/O I still don't believe you "get it" with regards to the quality, quantity and experience that many in ND used to have. You have a limited tunnel view of the current state of affairs and refuse to consider how things have degraded, as now $$ clouds your reality.

If you expect to come here and try to pull the wool over some casual bystanders eyes, expect me to come right back at you and refute it.

Ryan

.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Bob Kellam,
> 
> One thing about what the author of that post bugged me....the minnesota part...not all minnesotans were for that law suit....many were against it. It should have just stated the MN governer or goverment....it still lumps us together but when you speak of goverment there are many opinions for or against. I hope people will understand that statement.
> 
> ...


Chuck,I have friends in MN that were furious over the lawsuit.They mentioned with all of the money spent on it,they could have invested it into Minnesota's habitat.I also met a few people that were overjoyed by the possibility of MN sticking it to ND.They are few in number and lease or bought hunting land in ND.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Good lord people, why do we always have to get into this whizzing match? Leave your agendas out of this it was just a post about how many hunters come to ND. NOT GUIDING, NOT OUTFITTING!!!

IMO if you can not find a place to hunt in ND you ain't lookin very hard. It took a lot of looking on my part to get the places I have access to lined up. You can do it too with a little effort.

Chuck

Conservation PLOTS is your program.
Funding for Conservation PLOTS is generated
from the sale of habitat stamps, interest accrued
from the Department's general fund balance, and
special legislative appropriations. A portion of the
proceeds from the sale of every hunting license
goes toward a Private Land Habitat and Access
Improvement Fund. Th e Department operates its
Private Land Initiative (PLI) out of this fund, creating
or managing wildlife habitat and providing
access to private land for hunting and fi shing. Five
full-time employees in the Department's Bismarck
offi ce head up this initiative and administer its
budget, while seven full-time employees, located in
district fi eld offi ces, work with district biologists,
technicians and local landowners to provide for
program delivery across the state.

About $1.00 per license is allocated toward PLOTS.

Bob


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you bob.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

*Bobm:* I didn't think your picture was of a dog. I want to know what kind of cigars you smoke and what kind of whiskey you drink to stay so darned good looking.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No smokes or firewater

Just fresh air, milk and cookies


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Chuck, you'll have to convince the MN media and sportsmen groups there to back a MN PLOTS. Because they aren't pushing for it now. You have some TV personalities down there that could give you a bump if you could bring them on board. ND's PLOTS didn't take off until Pheasantgate pushed the issue.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Ken or Bob K,
> 
> How much money did the NR lisc sales put into the plots program? Also what is the average per acre plot payment.
> 
> ...


It is about $10-16 an acre for plots land- at least crp,pasture and slough land we have


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

Only 25,598 nonresidents purchased waterfowl licenses, that's less that I would have thought. Of that number it's only a few days of hunting for a long duck season. I can't imagine access is a problem for residents of ND. I don't even live there and I have access to 1,000 of acres, no charge, no problem. As a note of thanks my group usually send a Christmas gift of cheese and meat to our farmer friend.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dick,

I am trying to get many of the local sportman in my area, farmers, my DU chapter, and Regoinal DU director, schools, and others to send letters and emails to thier representatives. I composed a letter (with the help of Bob Kellam) and have made copies and emailed this letter to many people. I know it might take a long time....but all I can do is try to get the work out.

Some of the farmers I talked with like this idea:

1. They did not have to be bothered in the fall when they are working to talk with people about permission.

2. The extra payment they would like as well.

3. The theroy of less land being farmed and prices could rise.

4. It is hard for them to make money on the marginal land, this way they can get paid.

One farmer talked about if the new farm bill get passed and this was in effect. Many farmers could put the land into plots type program.

All I can do is try and hope the powers that be will listen.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, I'm just a duck hunter from Illinois who likes to travel around and hunt different places. If you don't want me in nodak fine. We tend to welcome out of staters to hunt and fish. surprising how many tax $ it brings in. Course our gov loves tax $ but wants our guns and no hunting.Gotta work on that. :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Chuck, I commend you for your efforts. I hope you get everyone behind you and make progress.

Drylock, How does the hunting in IL compare to the hunting in ND? How many NR hunters do you get a year there? How many Resident hunters do you get a year there? Just wondering if you are comparing apples to apples with your statement. Who said we don't want you here anyway???


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

You are right it does not compare # wise. there are alot more non res that visit ND than IL. But as far as the general idea of welcoming out of staters, I'm all for it. Now I realize that for most of you guys it ****** you off because your hunting spots are being over run by others. Believe me I totally understand. I just hope that when I do hunt your state as long as I am legal, ethical and all, I feel welcome there. Then again maybe I'll just wait and hopefully get invited to hunt with a resident.....
No hard feelings, I can undrstand your frustrations


----------

